# Aquecimento global é causado pelo mormaço devido poluicao (Fumaça) e nao co2



## Danilo2012 (25 Out 2016 às 06:26)

Muitas pessoas tem muitas teorias do que poderia ser de fato o aquecimento global, porem nos meus anos de estudo cheguei a uma conclusao que até agora ninguem chegou.

Nao vou falar que o aquecimento global nao existe porque seria uma tolice, de fato  o aquecimento global existe, porem nao é devido ao CO2 como a maioria pensa.

Esse topico nao é mais uma teoria de conspiracao. Convido-vos a entrar mais profundamente na ideia que apresentarei:

O clima global é muito mais afetado pela fumaça do que por qualquer outra coisa, quanto mais transparente esta a atmosfera mais fria essa se torna, devido a maior reflexão da mesma. Isso ninguém pode negar.

A fumaca proveniente da combustão incompleta do diesel, do carvao (que na China ainda é usado para geracao de energia) e de fabricas, abaixam a clareza do ar essas partículas finas sobem rapidamente. O que acontece depois na atmosfera é totalmente o que define o aquecimento dito global.

Essas partículas facilita a condensação do vapor de agua formando um aparente mormaço na atmosfera nao somente na alta atmosfera mas principalmente na baixa atmosfera.

Esse mormaço aprisiona o calor (aproximadamente 90% do calor gerado pelo aquecimento global). Entao temos um efeito potencializador nao pelo co2 que é um gás transparente ( nao afetando com aquecimento a atmosfera).

O problema principal do aquecimento global é isso. O co2 e o metano corresponde por apenas 10 % do aquecimento que se ve, o co2 rapidamente e reabsorvido pelas plantas (principalmente grama ). Porem a fumaça nao é absorvida. A unica forma de absorcao desses aerosois e fumacas sao as tempestades convectivas tropicais e subtropicais que formam nuvens de 8mil metros com grande precipitação


Nessa imagem se ve claramente o que eu proponho, essa imagem é de vapor (condensado) como se ve o hemisferio norte inteiro esta sobre uma espessa camada de vapor, que absorve muita radiação infravermelha causando  aquecimento dito global.




Principalmente os trópicos e até o paralelo 55 as grandes tempestades convectivas limpam a fumaça entao o hemisfério sul nao é afetado pela fumaça do hemisfério norte uma vez que no hemisfério sul nao existe tanta poluição por fumaca como no norte.

O efeito do aquecimento global é potencializado no polo norte, porem poucas pessoas entenderam que no polo norte nao existem tempestades convectivas causando o famoso efeito de arctic haze.

Outro fator que agrava o aquecimento do polo norte é que os raios caem muito inclinados nos polo e como a atmosfera esta saturada de poluição no polo norte e por consequência nuvens altas e secas,   devido a falta de precipitação característica da região  o aquecimento se da de forma muito mais intensa 10, 20 veses mais. Devido a essas duas variáveis; raios mais inclinados+grande poluição e nuvens secas. garantindo assim as condicoes perfeitas para o grande aquecimento local do polo norte.

imagem detalhando o fenomeno citado


screen capture

Note-se que esse modelo apresentado explica com grande empirismo o aquecimento descontrolado do polo norte. Algo que nao pode ser explicado por nenhum outro modelo atual.
Entendendo entao a causa do  aquecimento é muito mais facil trabalhar na sua concequencia . Que seria abolir todas as formas de poluição que gere fumaça.

O proposto seria:
-almentar a temperatura do diesel para a queima provir do vapor deste nao causando ma combustao como atualmente.

-Todas as geradoras de eletrecidade a carvao devem ter um sistema de anulamento de fumaça.

-As fabricas que emitem fumaça também teriam que dispor de tal equipamento.

Se feito isso a temperatura global cairia para a media em 2 anos segundo minha hipotese. Em 10 anos o gelo do polo norte ja estaria quase completamente recuperado, e os oceanos também ja estariam em temperaturas normais. Note que o gas carbonico nao necessitaria de reducao para tal efeito.


Isso é causa primaria do aquecimento tao acelerado no polo norte, alias é a unica explicacao, é por isso que a ciencia atual nao consegue explicar direito esse aquecimento tao acentuado.

Um exemplo do arctic haze.


imgurl

Os contrails tambem ajudam para a absorcao da radiacao infravermelha por acabar condensando o ar ja impuro e sujo aumentando as nuvens secas.

Essas areas escuras do satelite de vapor sao as areas aonde a atmosfera esta mais pura e o ceu fica mais azul, em contrapartida as areas mais esbranquicadas estao mais sujas e ceu mais leitoso. Note que as imagens nao representam os devidos lugares ressaltados, quero apenas ressaltar a cristalinidade do céu de tais regiões


image upload

Voces podem notar claramente que dias mais frios serao os dias com a atmosfera mais cristalina.

Esse é o efeito do aquecimento global que na realidade é um aquecimento do hemisfério norte mas que por indução acaba afetando o hemisfério sul.

O hemisfério sul também sofre desse aquecimento causada pela fumaça mas é muito mais localizado.

Esse grafico demonstra mais visualmente o que foi falado aqui (hemisferio sul x hemisferio norte)


upload images free
Entao o que causa essas áreas tao extensas de nuvens de vapor principalmente no hemisfério norte é a fumaça, pessoas que estudam o clima sabem que nas partículas a condensação de vapor é mais intensa, o vapor nao é visivel mas a condencacao do vapor é sim visível e causa esse aquecimento.

Segundo minha hipotese a 3000 anos atras as mesma areas escuras que se vem sobre a Austrália na imagem de satelite abaixo eram visiveis em todo o Hemisfério Norte o ceu nessa época era obscenamente azul de um azul até mesmo lisérgico o crepúsculo era de uma cor maravilhosa e a nitidez das longincuas montanhas eram soberbas. Infelizmente o homem estragou tudo isso.

Nessa epoca o inverno tinha uma atmosfera tao cristalina que era visto temperaturas de ate -90c em boa parte da Siberia Na antartica chegava a -110c e a temperatura media da Terra era de 12c. Raramente se via o ceu com nuvens altas e secas e as plantacoes eram muito mais fartas porque era muito mais ensolarado e cristalino todo o planeta.
 Quase todo os dias nessa epoca o crepusculo tinha essa cristalinidade, so que multiplicado por 1000x


how to screenshot on windows 7

Nao se via esses tipos de nuvens secas e baixa visibilidade como nessa foto 


click image upload


_imagem do mormaço mais abundante no hemisfério norte 


free picture upload

Grafico demonstrando o grande desequilibrio de temperatura do hemisferio norte acentuando minha teoria 


adult picture hosting_


----------

